# Goat Breed



## bella08 (Apr 20, 2014)

I was just wondering if anybody could guess the breed of my goat. I have no idea what breed she is. She is no bigger then 60cm, because she never got to drink from her mum.








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BCF_goats (Apr 21, 2014)

Has she ever stiffened or fainted? She looks like a typical fainting goat, but I'm not sure.


----------



## bella08 (Apr 20, 2014)

No she hasn't. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is cute. Are you in the states or another country? That makes a difference too.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

bella08 said:


> I was just wondering if anybody could guess the breed of my goat. I have no idea what breed she is. She is no bigger then 60cm, because she never got to drink from her mum.
> View attachment 65165
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She reminds me of a boer mix pygmy or fainter but I'm not sure but she is cute though

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## CactusCountry (Jan 4, 2014)

They are Nigerian dwarf.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

